# The cat traps are working.........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What did they use for bait, a little nip in the box? lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, DW, just cat litter.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I gotta get me some of them.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I gotta get me some of them.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


 Fed Ex probably couldn't find the address.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Again.!!!! LOL. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LoL..


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Is that the infamous "squat box" set????

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

we have a winner!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm ready to give those a try!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me how cats love cardboard boxes. I loaned a friend one of my cage traps because she was having problems with cats. For a couple days the cats would walk right past the trap and barely even look at it. I told her to cut some cardboard and put it around the trap, sure enough, she had her first cat in less than 2 hours.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

put a piece of plastic in it and they will never leave... I thought my Mom's cats were stupid, they would fight over the boxes with the plastic water bottle case covers in them.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

even better....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Curious critter.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm just trying to square this new information with calling bobcats. Maybe Caleb and I will set out some cardboard boxes around our call site.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

:teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A few wolf trappers I knew from up North would set out a cardboard box along a trail ( trappers snowmobile trail ) as a decoy, set a trap in the trail or use a snare, get the odd lynx that was using the trail also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There's a smart cat.


----------

